

Will Mountain Lion be Free?  - jnye131
http://johnnye.net/articles/will-os-x-become-free.html

======
zeppelin_7
It just means that you will have to keep your app up to date with their dev
cycle. As for free, I really doubt it. Apple will milk you, one way or the
other.

~~~
jnye131
Yeah for sure Apple make their margin, but I don't believe that they look for
margin on every single item they ship. I'm convinced it's a more holistic
approach to profit.

iOS updates being free is an example, OS X being sold for a 10th of the price
of competing operating systems is another. They are willing to lose money on a
single item if it makes more money in the longterm.

